# Replacement Nibs for Higher End Jr Series.



## TonyL (Feb 24, 2019)

I like the stock nibs (Dayacom) that come with the Jr Antony, Aaron, George, Cit zen series. Unfortunately, I irreparably damaged a few. If I want to try another brand compatible for the stock nibs what size/dimensions do I buy? 

Thank you.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 24, 2019)

My understanding is Dayacom nibs are in fact JoWo nibs. The nibs used in kit fountain pens are #5 (smaller) and #6 (larger). I think some of the newer juniors use the larger nibs.
Do a good turn daily! 
Don


----------



## mark james (Feb 24, 2019)

I'll appreciate this thread as I am exploring this topic.  Sorry I have no info to bring to the table.:redface:.  I'll check the FP's I am playing with and try to add to the thread.

And yes, I suspect a "search" will reveal a lot of previous insight - I'll do that before asking.


----------



## BSea (Feb 24, 2019)

Exotics sells heritance nibs as replacements.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the plug, Bob!!


Yes, Heritance nibs were made to fit the jr. Gent series, about 5 years ago.  Then, CSUSA changed vendors and their spec changed, the nib fit, but not well.  



However, it had been fitting the Berea line (Baron, Sedona, Atrax, Triton).  Now, it seems the Heritance nibs fall out of SOME of those.  We have not changed the Heritance nib, we had to buy thousands and are still working off that supply.  So, the nibs, feeds have changed.


We cannot control this, but we ARE working on a solution.  Will let you know when there is a product to announce.  



 Sorry (you have no idea HOW SORRY, when we had thousands of nibs made to fit and now they don't!!).  We won't make the same mistake again.


It IS possible the Heritance nibs will, once again, fit the Junior Gent now that Dayacom is making them, again.  We have not yet tested this.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 24, 2019)

Last March at the Penturner's gathering in Augusta, GA I made my first "kitless" pen. I asked Jonathon Brooks to tune the nib, etc for me. He did. The pen has been on my desk since last March. I use it often but it sits for several days between the times I use it. The pen has never failed to write first time...every time. I am amazed but delighted. I have done nothing to the pen except change the ink cartridge. 

A couple of weeks back I asked Jonathon for some info on what he did to tune the nib and he sent me links to a series of videos. Here is that list:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuq9tuKRbCY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YRnN99412o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gVxmrqwukI

I am watching and practicing on another pen and once I am confident with the process I plan to work on the other fountain pens I try to use. 

Thanks again Jonathon (IAP user brooks803)
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TonyL (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks folks....so it is  Jowo number 5 or 6? Or does anyone know of another brand. I have half dozen nibs that don't fit anything (any kit makers pends). I was warned by the seller though.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 24, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Thanks folks....so it is  Jowo number 5 or 6? Or does anyone know of another brand. I have half dozen nibs that don't fit anything (any kit makers pends). I was warned by the seller though.



Oh my... sounds like you need to start thinking about kitless Tony  You can do it!!!


----------



## Curly (Feb 24, 2019)

Tony take a look at Beaufort Ink. Phil Dart sells Bock nibs, feeds and sections too if you want for kitless. He also has kit compatible feeds for the Bock nibs. They should fit your pens. I haven’t tried them so contact Phil and confirm. Pen Kits | Pen Blanks | Woodturning Pen kits | Fountain Pen Nibs

Disclaimer. Marla makes pen blanks for Beaufort Ink.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Apr 7, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Thank you all very much.





Most, cautioning most not all, more common pen nibs are #5 or #6 , check out fountain pen revolution web site he imports a bunch of Indian nibs and ebonite feeds that are decent quality also the pens themselves are low enough cost have bought them for parts to make kitless pens

Just carefully remove nib from feed and housing and fit new one 

But generally some tuning, taking a loupe and tweezers and adjust tines if out of alignment, then smoothing with some ultra high grit micro mesh pads but even stropping figure 8,s back of a legal pad or some leather can make a cheap nib perform nicely 

Meaning even a high end nib if not tuned will perform terribly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you. I found them.


----------



## EricRN (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi Tony, Did you ever settle on some nibs that fit the JR II series?  I've got a JR Gent II that I thought had a Jowo #5, but I put a Jowo #5 in there and it doesn't fit.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi Eric. I bought replacements from Turners Warehouse or Exotics.


----------

